# Outdoor Women's Event at Washtenaw Sportsman's Club



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Washtenaw Sportsman's Club is hosting our second Outdoor Women's Event on June 9th and 10th.

Friday evening is an optional session on camping and outdoor cooking. When we get done cooking and setting up, we'll have a campfire and eat what we cooked. After the campfire, we're camping out on the club grounds. We've got extra tents and bedding for women who want to camp out but don't have the equipment.

Saturday will feature a safety orientation and your choice of 3 of the 9 two hour seminars offered. This year we are offering seminars in archery, fly tying and fishing, muzzleloading, pistol shooting, 22 rifles, higher power rifles, shotgun shooting, orienteering and a nature walk. All the sessions are hands on. We've got all the gear that you need to participate.

Saturday's lunch is provided.

This is a great opportunity to introduce a woman to a variety of outdoor skills and experiences. More experienced outdoorswomen may want to come for the comraderie.

The registration fee is $25.

Register early for the best choice of seminars.

For more information, please contact my wife, Gail Chapman, at [email protected] or write to P.O. Box 260, Pinckney, MI 48169


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Thank you Lindsey for the semenar info. I know if I'm off I would like to attend. I only wish the UP offered more things like that seems like most everything is down state tho. Born

------------------
If it's brown it's down. If it flies it dies.


----------

